# How much does your GSD bark?



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi,

well, just as with almost any topic, there's already been quite a few threads on vocality, I'm posting this poll to get a statistical overview, especially on barking.

As there are differences between working and showlines I provided options on that too.

5s are the most barking dog and 1s the least barking ones.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My pure bred DDR GSD, Diesel, rarely ever barked, she barked if someone came to the door, that is about it, other than that she was insanely quiet!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine bark very little, only when someone knocks on the door which barely ever happens.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

My shep usually only barks for a bit when people come over. He barks a lot at people walking by our property when he's outside. Can't choose a poll option because I don't have any history of his bloodlines.


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

My 11 week old puppy barks probably more that I think she should. When she is playing she barks when she sees other dogs come in our yard she barks she dont bark at people though. She runs up to them and wants to play.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My girl is very quiet not a Barker at all. Even when people are at my door not a sound she just walks by like nothing( some guard dog here) lol. I had a boxer dobe mix now he was a fierce protector talk about going to 1 extreme to another. However I do miss the feeling of my home being protected but he was a liability and couldn't risk it with my kids,where Bella is even tempered and loves everyone such a nice feeling not to have those worries on the back of my mind. I'm still waiting to hear what her bark sounds like and she's 2 yrs old lol she's a weird 1 but I love her to bits..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is a WL and rarely barks, he mostly barks out of excitement or sometimes frustration 

Jazzy will run to the door barking if someone's there, Delgado follows and watches but rarely barks. It's a running joke that Jazzy's the voice and Delgado's the muscle


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Does 'Mix' mean a mix between working and showline, or a mix bred GSD?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I voted 'mix' 3. My dog is a WGSL/DDR mix, and he barks at appropriate times but he's not a barker so to speak. He makes his presence known but is not a nusiance (sp?) barker at all.


----------



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Does 'Mix' mean a mix between working and showline, or a mix bred GSD?


Mix between different lines, including crossbreeds would just make that group too big and diverse and therefore basically pointless.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My boy barks if anyone comes near or is on our property. We do appreciate this however as we have had problems with scrapmen/idiots coming and trying to steal things from our shed/garden. They won't be anymore, his big boy bark is loud and booming, lol.​


----------



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tom888 said:


> Mix between different lines, including crossbreeds would just make that group too big and diverse and therefore basically pointless.


Now reading this back I find it quite confusing  So again, It means mix between different lines, I did not want to include crossbreeds for the reasons said above.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

No one's going to believe this after my thread about class, but I rated Grim at a 2. The ONLY time he barks is when we start a walk (he's excited out of his head) and when we go to class (excited) or first get out of the van to go in somewhere (excited). Other than that, he doesn't bark.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry barks if someone he doesn't know comes to the door, if he is outside and hears other dogs barking or if someone he doesn't know walks into the yard, or if he sees his reflection in the window.

He generally doesn't bark too much in the house and usually only barks outside if we aren't out there with him. He's pretty quiet most of the time.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't care how much ASLs bark? 

I'll tell you anyway, Niko only barks at his jolly ball, or at us when he wants us to throw his ball. He will bark at my dog Rosa when she is hiding on him and he can't get to her. These are all play type barks.

He barks at visitors, until he meets them. He barks at horses, but only when he is with me. He never barks if he is alone. He has many other kinds of vocalizations though, he has always been a very talkative dog.

I guess I would rate him a 4 on your scale. If you care


----------



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> You don't care how much ASLs bark?
> 
> I'll tell you anyway, Niko only barks at his jolly ball, or at us when he wants us to throw his ball. He will bark at my dog Rosa when she is hiding on him and he can't get to her. These are all play type barks.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about including even more categories. ASL, DDR and Czech/Slovak working lines and the other/mix category. But with 15 options I thought the list is already longer than optimal. If I would have included everything I wanted there'd be 25 options and I found that to be a bit of an overkill.

I admit though that it might have been better to include the ASL instead of the "other" category...

Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita barks more than the Samoyeds but not too much. Dh wanted her as a deterent for him being gone and she does that well 

She barks when she hears someone outside our door (the mailman, UPS, etc), she barks when she see's people on our road until we tell her it's ok, etc. So I would say she doesn't bark alot, but it is more than the boys.


----------

